# [ طلب ] بخصوص معهد او مدرس خصوصي للإلكترونيات في الرياض



## PlayerOne (27 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم

قمت بالتجول في أقسام الملتقى و لم أجد أي قسم يصلح لكتابة طلبي سوى هذا ، وبحثت ايضا في الأرشيف ولم اجد شبيها له .

المشكله هي اني قرأت الكثير جدا من الدروس والشروحات والتطبيقات عن الإلكترونيات ، قرأت اكثر من اللازم ان صح التعبير .

قرأت لمبتدأين ، ومتقدمين ، وعباقره ، وبالعربية والإنجليزية والألمانيه ..

على مدى سبع سنوات ، قمت بقراءة كل ما وقع في جهازي من ملفات خاصة بالالكترونيات .

ولكني لم استطع تعلمها لسبب أجهله !!

على الرغم من اني اعشقها اكثر من اي شيء اخر ، هي بالنسبة لي السهل الممتنع .

عرفت المبادئ ، حفظت القوانين ، طبقت عليها ، استخدمت دروس فلاش انجليزية مدفوعه .

الكثير جدا جدا من دروس وكتب في علم الالكترونيات قرأته ، لكني لم افهم شيئا !

لم اجد معهدا يقوم بتدريس الإلكترونيات كـ تخصص ، ولا حتى كـ تعبئة جدول !

انا في سن الثلاثين ، ولن يتم قبولي في كلية التقنية في الرياض بسبب ان شهادتي الثانوية تعدت الـ 10 سنوات . وحتى لو قبلوني ، فانا ارفضهم لسياستهم القمعية في توحيد اللبس والكثير من الممنوعات :87: ...

فـ هل تعرفون معهدا خاصا يقوم بتدريسها ؟ او هل بينكم مدرس الكترونيات خصوصي في مدينة الرياض ؟

او هل تعرفون شخصا لا يدخل المنتديات لكنه يقوم بتدريس الإلكترونيات ؟

انا بائس جدا ، محبط جدا ، فاقد الأمل جدا ، وشكرا جدا جدا .


----------



## Eng_Bandar (27 فبراير 2010)

ماذا تريد بالضبط ؟؟؟


----------



## PlayerOne (27 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههه
عسى ربي يغفر لك ، يعني برايك يا عزيزي ، ماذا اريد بالضبط ؟



> *[ طلب ] بخصوص معهد او مدرس خصوصي للإلكترونيات في الرياض*



وايضا 


> *فـ هل تعرفون معهدا خاصا يقوم بتدريسها ؟*



وقلت :


> * او هل بينكم مدرس الكترونيات خصوصي في مدينة الرياض ؟*



وقلت ايضا :


> *او هل تعرفون شخصا لا يدخل المنتديات لكنه يقوم بتدريس الإلكترونيات ؟*



وسأوضح أكثر :

ابغى مدرس خصوصي يدرسني الكترونيات ، او معهد في مدينة الرياض يدرسني الكترونيات .


----------



## saqer aljazera (1 مارس 2010)

وانا معك يا صاحب الطلب
اريد واحد متخصص في الالكترونيات بس خاص 
لاني سبق ان جربت متخصص في مجال الصوتيات ياتيني في البيت واعطاني دروس بعدها وضعت قدمي في هندسة المونتاج الصوتي ولله الحمد
واتمنى اجد واحد متخصص في الالكترونيات .. لان الالكترونيات جزء مهم في عالم مونتاج الصوتيات 
يالله اذا لقيت لي واحد بلغني وانا بعد اذا لقيت واحد راح ابلغك ان شاء الله


----------



## مولداشارة (11 مارس 2010)

*playone & saqer aljazera*

الأخوه الأعزاء playone & saqer aljazera

انا هاوي الكترونيات ولي الشرف ان اعطيكم دورة في الألكترونيات .

بس قوانين المنتدى تمنع البريد الألكتروني وارقام الهواتف ارشدوني الى طريقة للتواصل معكم ؟


----------



## isga177 (5 يناير 2012)

*مدرس الكترونيات اردني*

مدرس الكترونيات واتصالات وجميع مواد الكلية التقنية وكلية الاتصالات والمعلومات بالرياض اردني الجنسية للتواصل الاتصال على الرقم 0506993059 التدريس فس منطقة الرياض فقط وشكرا


----------

